# Bursting dough - How to prevent?



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

I need a help, folks....Almost everytime, when I bake bread or brioche or some kind of cakes, pastry in the oven bursts and create cracks over whole surface of the dough. How can I prevent it?...Is that some trick?...Like pin dough with needle throughout baking or brush some water on time to time....I need some 100 percent functional advice...Thanks much!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

Oven temp?

yeast dough or not?


----------



## chef_jacob (Feb 29, 2008)

Couple of things will make your dough burst:

Main thing is poor forming and weak seems. This is also why bread is docked (or scored) before baking; the docking will "compel" the bread to expand where you slice it, not along the weak point of a seam, which all bread has, no matter how skilled the baker.

Also, low hydration and high altitude will cause the problems that you experience with your cake, both for the same reason. The higher the altitude the less atmospheric pressure meaning the more water that will escape into steam at say 6,000ft then sea level. This can easily be fixed with the addition of a small amount of water to the recipe.

If you give us some more details I'm sure we could help some more.


----------



## culinary-kitten (Nov 1, 2011)

What type of oven do you use? Is it dry heat or a steam combination. Also it can be too much water in your recipe, the moisture needs to escape some how...  Can you post a picture? describe the process you used, oven temp baked at length of time etc?


----------

